# Trying to organize my shop



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been using and abusing the shop all summer and it's turned into quite the disaster. Hard to tell the GTO and frame are still in there, buried behind the plow and forklift.


We got new kitchen cabinets and I kept some of the base ones for the shop. I started cleaning and moving stuff around today to make room for them.


We are waiting on the new counter top and when that is installed I will bring a section of the old out and put it on the cabinets to close up the tops. I labeled the biggest cabinet for the GTO, cause I have a TON of parts I've been collecting over the summer spread all over in there....:willy:

I finally have a safe place to store these to prevent damage out in the open...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You better get that plow cleared out first. You're going to need it soon...:willy: When you figure out how to organize the rest, let us know how it's done.......... I'm looking for tips to organize mine! Although, mine is called a 2 stall garage....

I like your porcelain telephone on the desk... Nice touch..


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> You better get that plow cleared out first. You're going to need it soon...:willy: When you figure out how to organize the rest, let us know how it's done.......... I'm looking for tips to organize mine! Although, mine is called a 2 stall garage....
> 
> I like your porcelain telephone on the desk... Nice touch..


I should've moved that to a different place before I took the pics.......:rofl: I think I'm gonna take it to our township clean-up day next May. I kept it several years ago when we replaced it in the house. The shop is plumbed for a shower, sink and commode but I don't know when I will ever get a holding tank installed outside...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Always a good idea to keep your guages near the throne.....you never can tell when you'll need 'em!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Always a good idea to keep your guages near the throne.....you never can tell when you'll need 'em!


Isn't that what gauges are for.....to monitor your functions ....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch

Think we'll have to save that picture for future usage! :cheers

Messy or not, you're lucky to have a large area like that to work in....I'm still kicking myself for not extending and widening my garage when we had the house built. 

"Never enough garage space...never enough garage space...never enough garage space..." :shutme

Rickster Sends.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Mitch
> 
> Think we'll have to save that picture for future usage! :cheers
> 
> ...


I removed the pic from webshots... I'll post "updated" pics when I get the counter top on, cabinets filled and the desk where it belongs, sans the decorum...:lol:

It doesn't matter how much space we have, we still fill it up. The building has as much square footage as my house. The wall behind the cabinets divides the building down the middle and on the other side is my K10, Chevelle, Camaro and enough junk to fill a standard 2 car garage....:willy: I have a VERY understanding wife...

How's the weather down there in mid-March ? She got the TX tourism guide she ordered in the mail last week. We might be heading that way during my son's spring break.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mid-March is gorgeous, that's whent he wild flowers start to bloom.

What part of Texas? 

...may be able to help you out with hotel stuff if you are coming to San Antonio


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Mid-March is gorgeous, that's whent he wild flowers start to bloom.
> 
> What part of Texas?
> 
> ...may be able to help you out with hotel stuff if you are coming to San Antonio


Undecided as of now. My wife has a college friend in Lubbock but there isn't much to do for tourist trap entertainment there. We would also like to see the gulf, coming that far south, seeing and feeling salt water is a must, so Corpus Christi and Padre Island are on the list. We would like to stay in the SA area for the attractions and do day trips to the other areas but that state is so danged big it would take all day to travel...

Any private rental homes around there ? We have looked on-line and a few show up. We live in a quiet area now and don't care for all the noise and bustle of the big box hotels right next to the airport and/or freeway.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> You better get that plow cleared out first. You're going to need it soon...:willy: When you figure out how to organize the rest, let us know how it's done.......... I'm looking for tips to organize mine! Although, mine is called a 2 stall garage....


Troy, you get any plowable snow ? We didn't get a flake overnight and it's a nice day today, if you don't mind 18°... Looked like most of WI was going to get hit yesterday and overnight. 
As far as organization, I'm venturing deep into unknown territory here too. I'm as organizationally challenged as they come. That's why the trunk and interior of the GTO are full of parts and need to be sorted, inventoried and stored properly. I don't even remember what is out there...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Troy, you get any plowable snow ? We didn't get a flake overnight and it's a nice day today, if you don't mind 18°... Looked like most of WI was going to get hit yesterday and overnight.


Hey Mitch... Nah, it all went south of us. We're supposed to get hit tomorrow afternoon thru Wed. The National Weather Service is talking 8+ inches up here. Heck, the driveways are not froze much yet. Could be a mess. Need to get the Boss V-plow at the ready today just incase. Are you supposed to get hit too?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Hey Mitch... Nah, it all went south of us. We're supposed to get hit tomorrow afternoon thru Wed. The National Weather Service is talking 8+ inches up here. Heck, the driveways are not froze much yet. Could be a mess. Need to get the Boss V-plow at the ready today just incase. Are you supposed to get hit too?


It all went south and east of us too. The weather service is forecasting snow again for the same time frame, but who knows ? I bought that plow a couple months ago and sold the rear mounted thrower from my New Holland. I prefer going forward when removing snow...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I had a front blower, 6', on my New Holland and switched to a blade. Much quicker. But I did get tired of towing it around to customers driveways for 7 years. That's why last January I put a plow on my truck and ended up selling the tractor..... Bought a Kubota, diesel, zero turn, 6' mower to replace the mowing portion of the tractor. Was using the tractor year round as a business implement...........


----------

